# Fishing Around Tuscaloosa, AL



## Rolltide8

Just wondering if any one knew of any shoreline spots to fish or any river or creeks to wade fish around Tuscaloosa. I will be coming down in a few days for college. Also any local fishing forums like this one would be great. I caught this beauty tiger muskie up near my home in Chicago


----------



## CatHunter

what is that ur holding there a tiger musky


----------



## Power Wagon

I don't personnally know of any good fishing spots around Tuscaloosa, but my son is a junior there this year and has donea little fishing around the area - will ask him. He is a lot smarter than I was at that age. He is on the varsity cheerleading/competition team and hangs out with all the pretty girls. Know what you mean about the power of something like this forum. I was new to fishing this area 6 months ago and people on this forum helped me get a jump start on catching fish and I have been having a blast ever since. Good luck and *RollTide!!!*


----------



## Cast-N-Call

There is a neighborhood in Northport called Northwood Lake. It has a private lake for residents and is loaded with fish. Find somebody in the neighborhood that will take you fishing and you will stay busy pulling in bass all day. I grew up fishing this lake with my grandfather, and there is no way I can count the fish I have caught in this lake.

Thereis a bigprivate lake in Fosters on the Fosters Loop dirt road (I think they have been paved now)thatis loaded with fish as well. If you could get in touch with the land owner I am sure He would let a young man pull in a few bass (Might be run by a club now). 

If you have the money there is a club in Fosters that has a couple of lakes on it that don't get fished much and they are full of monsters: Snag lake and Big lake. Big Lake has all they crappie you would want to catch. Again these are on a hunting club, but it is something to check into.

Best of Luck and Roll-Tide.


----------



## auguy7777

I'm not a Bama fan, I'm an Auburn fan, but I'll help you out. My wife's grandpa lives in Tuscaloosa and everytime we go up there, he takes me to Tuscaloosa Lake. We put the boat in at Watermelon Rd County Park and fish the lower end of the damn there, but there is plenty of shoreline to be fished there, also. Not a trip went buy where we didn't catch some fish. My biggest catfish came out of there about 4 years ago one afternoon. Anyways, you can easily plot your trip out to this lake by just going to google maps, zooming in on Lake Tuscaloosa, and finding Watermelon County Park. It'll be on the left hand side of the lake towards the south end. Hope this helps and good luck. WAR EAGLE!!!!


----------



## Rolltide8

Thanks everyone for all the help and the fish in the pic is a tiger Muskie I caught on a rubber worm


----------



## Slip Knot

I have only been one time, but a few years ago a friend and I went to Lake Lurleen, just outside of Tuscaloosa and caughtour limit of channel catfish from the bank. They were all in the 3 to 4 lb range. I don't really know anything about the lake, except they were biting good the daywe went.

_Now If you were to head east over to Auburn, then I could put you in business. WAR EAGLE_


----------



## northportcjm

I live in Northport near t-town. If you have canoe/kayak to bring the warrior river has excellent hybrid fishing below holt dam and the cahaba river at centreville is an excellent spotted bass fishery. We catch 4-5 lb spots a lot in the rapids above centreville on flyrods. PM and I will be glad to give sum advice. I'm a forester in town so I have a lot of spots to fish


----------



## Worn Out

The only thing I caught up there was a wife.... And a degree, along with a recurring case of malaria...


----------

